# Character Living on the Ocean



## Crying (Sep 30, 2014)

So I'm writing a character who lives primarily in her boat, moving from country to country and enjoying the ocean. The story is set in modern times, but I'm realizing that it's very unrealistic for a fairly young adult (20-30 probably) to be able to support this sort of lifestyle. Her parents were middle class, she attended college, but I'm not sure how she's supposed to make money and still be able to live a nomadic sort of lifestyle? How could a woman like this afford the supplies needed for every trip across the ocean, food when she reaches land, clothing, land transportation, etc? Thank you all!


----------



## Guy Faukes (Sep 30, 2014)

It sounds doable if she has a bit of cash and depending on which country she goes to. A lot of basic motors can do wonders to travel around. 
She would have to plan well in advanced to get the clearance to land, and have the smarts to avoid pirates.


----------



## hvysmker (Sep 30, 2014)

I don't see that as much of a problem, Crying.

These days, making a living remotely is becoming quite common. She could have internet access and be working in "at home" through her computer and the Internet.

Maybe a research grant in some field? Studying local flora or fauna. 

She could be searching the ocean floor for something or other, sunken craft or minerals. Either as a professional diver or with electronics.

I'm certain you can think of many such reasons.

Charlie


----------



## Sam (Sep 30, 2014)

Living on the sea is a rough life. You'd have to be inured to it from a young age. I would have a hard time believing that someone from the city would be able to survive at sea for a couple of weeks, let alone sustain years of the lifestyle. I would make the character someone who was used to that world. Maybe her father owned a cutter, or her friend's father was a fisherman, or something like that to give the character a grounding in the life. 

What hvysmker advised is a good idea for how she affords the lifestyle.


----------



## Plasticweld (Sep 30, 2014)

I made my living as a commercial fisherman during the early 80s fishing for crab and lobster off the coast of Maine.  While you could live on your boat.  Normally after a week on it, all you wanted was off.  To me unless have tons, of money living on a boat is like living in a camper, sure you can do it, but why one earth would you.  The sea is a tough life and even tougher if you never have a home port


----------



## tabasco5 (Sep 30, 2014)

There are some blogs from people who currently live this lifestyle.  I remember reading one by a thirty something couple, and they make a living by working temporary jobs on the coast - restaurants, manual labor, etc.


----------



## ActionHeroTrainee (Oct 2, 2014)

Agreeing with all the above, but still I like the idea and it's something I'd do at the drop of a hat if I could.  Maybe not for 20 years, but perhaps a year or two for the experience, or for several months out of each year to get away.

I'm curious to know if you have much experience with boats and boating.


----------



## Nickleby (Oct 2, 2014)

For some background on the nautical lifestyle, and some good reading in general, try John D. MacDonald's Travis McGee series. The title character lives on a houseboat in Fort Lauderdale, many other characters live on or own boats, and the stories generally involve some kind of sea travel.

The main advantage of living on a boat, of course, is that you can move at any time. The rent and utilities are generally less expensive than a house or apartment.

In addition to the excellent suggestions above, you could make your protagonist a courier, I mean smuggler. The job doesn't necessarily involve drugs, anything small and valuable would do. That gives you a plot hook.


----------



## Morkonan (Oct 2, 2014)

Crying said:


> ...but I'm not sure how she's supposed to make money and still be able to live a nomadic sort of lifestyle? How could a woman like this afford the supplies needed for every trip across the ocean, food when she reaches land, clothing, land transportation, etc? Thank you all!



Selling drugs? Bootleg DVDs? She's a hacker? A professional thief?

Or, maybe she's a writer and her breakout novel was a best-seller? So, she's opted to sail around the world, leading a vagabond life, while her publisher screams for new material?  Who knows, maybe she'll find that new material on her journey?


----------



## sailorguitar (Mar 21, 2015)

She could have mechanical and/or electrical aptitude.  While moored in whatever town she is in she could sell her hands working on other peoples boats.  Many pleasure boaters are hard up for help when things start to break down.  Maybe her dad, or mom, or brother worked on cars, or boats and she took an interest in it? Working on mechanical stuff isn't so much about understanding how the engine works, or the direction of electricity, as it is about being able to figure out a problem, troubleshooting, following a mystery.  Some people's minds work well that way, others, not so much. Maybe she's inclined and curious.

Going to sea.  Her lips will be chapped.  Saltwater sucks the moisture from you.  She will probably experience vivid bouts of loneliness, introspection and uncertainty.  Going to sea is a psychological battle.  Making money to keep yourself on an uncertain and lonely journey... let your imagination ride the swells.


----------

